# Ears?



## baltothewolf (Aug 26, 2009)

Is there a place where i can get just fursuit ears?


----------



## SailorYue (Aug 26, 2009)

amazon? thats where i lan on buying my ears & tail... im getting clipons since a headbanfd would hurt my head.


----------



## baltothewolf (Aug 26, 2009)

SailorYue said:


> amazon? thats where i lan on buying my ears & tail... im getting clipons since a headbanfd would hurt my head.



i was thinkin that but.. i kinda wanted to get fursuit ears of my fursona and hes a dalmation fox so.. yeah


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 26, 2009)

You can commission them.

If it's a generic design (common color cat / fox / rabbit / dog), you can probably buy them at a costume store, or anywhere during Halloween shopping season.


----------



## baltothewolf (Aug 26, 2009)

Where can i commission to get some ears made?


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 26, 2009)

A bunch of sites.

I know Beastcub, from here, does them.

Google "fursuit commission."


----------



## SailorYue (Aug 26, 2009)

amazon sells loveless cosplay ears... buy them then have someone do the dye job?


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 26, 2009)

Also, if you're going to commission, for your own sake, research your commissioner.

There are a lot of lazy creators and scam artists out there that will leave you with a shoddy product, or no product at all.

Look up the internet name they most readily go by, and "commissions." You should be able to find product reviews that way.


----------



## baltothewolf (Aug 26, 2009)

hmmmm oks. im lookin at the Beastcub fur right now ^^


----------



## KyteTheFox (Aug 26, 2009)

I made my ears out of duct tape, electrical tape, and sharpie. My ears are shiny ;o


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 26, 2009)

I suggest also looking into the sticky dealing with "Fursuit help" as there is a list of makers there.


----------



## CrazyWolfGuy (Aug 26, 2009)

KyteTheFox said:


> I made my ears out of duct tape, electrical tape, and sharpie. My ears are shiny ;o



Definately sig'd


----------



## Avan Wolf (Aug 26, 2009)

It shouldn't be too hard to track someone down who does them. It's certainly not uncommon as a type of commission.

And I would have no surprise if generic ones could be easily ordered from places like Amazon.


----------



## CrazyWolfGuy (Aug 26, 2009)

Make your own.  I read a tutorial somewhere... dont remmber where i found it though.


----------



## CatCase (Aug 26, 2009)

Try Etsy, they have a lot of unique things; just don't let them charge you too much.. http://www.etsy.com/


----------

